# Troubleshooting Costs



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

beenthere said:


> I wonder if he figured it out, in the almost 3 years since he made this thread.


Hard to know, but others are now trying to help to fix it.


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

How'd dinner with the single mom go? :whistling


----------



## kooltech (Apr 1, 2011)

beenthere said:


> I wonder if he figured it out, in the almost 3 years since he made this thread.


 Mud on face. :laughing:


----------



## OT Ready (Jun 18, 2008)

Good thing she has a new faucet to clean up with.


----------



## Javi-AIR (Jun 16, 2011)

I know this is an old thread and I have nothing against ABLE1 (really appreciate you not changing the component) . But, customers need to know that their is a huge difference between a "handy man" who does many jobs, and a specialized contractor who does one specified job.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Javi-AIR said:


> I know this is an old thread and I have nothing against ABLE1 (really appreciate you not changing the component) . But, customers need to know that their is a huge difference between a "handy man" who does many jobs, and a specialized contractor who does one specified job.



I should just let this thread die again for another 3 years or so but since I was specifically mentioned in this post......................

What did I say or do that deserves the "But"??

Please advise??

Thanks and have a good day.

Les


----------

